# "Coyotes vs. foxes" Bismarck Tribune



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

From the Bismarck Tribune

*Coyotes vs. foxes: the numbers game has changed*



> If you think you have been seeing more foxes lately, your eyes haven't been playing tricks on you, and you're not alone.
> 
> In many areas of the state, reports from game wardens and others indicate red fox numbers may be on the rise in the past couple years.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Longshot, question for you?

Did you "x" out that website?

Second question, have you clicked on the link?? :lol:

DEFENITELY NSFW (not safe for work)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> Longshot, question for you?
> 
> ...


Dang Adam, thanks for the catch. I didn't even think of that and yes I did X out the website.  
I definately deserve some crap for that one. :iroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh man. Make it come back!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> A good coyote fur might fetch around $10, with a fox fur at about $8.


 :rollin: Here are the results for last NAFA auction on Jan. 9th.

﻿TYPE OFFERED % SOLD AVERAGE TOP 
Coyote 3,710* 
Western/Heavy 100 $51.21** $76.00 
Eastern 100 $26.15** $47.00 
Semi Heavy 100 $22.42** $48.00


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntinND said:


> > A good coyote fur might fetch around $10, with a fox fur at about $8.
> 
> 
> :rollin: Here are the results for last NAFA auction on Jan. 9th.
> ...


Except those are put up prices not carcass. $22 average for a semi-heavy, ya, that works down to about $10 on the carcass.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That's pretty good that they sold 100% of the market 3710 coyotes. Not bad. But BBJ as you said those are put up prices going to a Canadian market for overseas trim trade market. Still pretty good, but it could be a lot better.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gotta walk before you run, and selling 100% offered is a good start to improving prices in years to come. Part of the last few years problems were huge carryovers, especially of mid/low grades.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree those prices they list in the article are for carcass dogs. For the everyday, regular guy who might want to go out and try shooting their first coyote or fox. Not prices for put up fur!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They should redo the article and say the prices on coyotes is $0.15 and the price on fox is $0.03. That would keep some callers home on the couch watching football and would result in more fur for us!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I sappose for someone that doesn't put up fur and just sells a few to a local guy for whatever he can get might get screwed, but A North Dakota Dakota heavy coyote with a clear belly is going to bring a good price lately on the international auction. A North Dakota/Montana coyote will bring significantly more then pelts from the central US. But I agree tell everyone they are worth a dollar for all I care, less competition.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you've got that right!

xdeano


----------

